# 722k crashes when doing a search!?



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

I have had a 722k about 4 months (new to Dish), the only time it crashes (<= 10 times) is when attempting a search (99% of searches do not crash), # of searches does not seem to matter (using history) but it has ALWAYS been when attempting a search. Press search, no reaction, then reset, then all is well until.....

Is this just my 722k?

Also, since adding an external usb HDD, (and I have not had it connected for weeks now) it gets the slow down issue (slow epg, slow everything but records fine) effectively daily! 

If I do a reset daily it does not seem to get the slow downs, or ONLY late at night.

Is it just my 722k or did I get a 'bad' one or do many do this?

Thanks!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't know about the specific reset issue you mention, but my new 722k did re-set itself the other day while doing DVR stuff. Hasn't done it since. 

According to Dish Tech Support, the sluggish EPG is a known issue that they promise to fix via software in the near future. :sure:


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

I've had a 722k for a couple months and have also experienced crashes on occasion (maybe a couple a month) just as you describe. It's rare enough, I probably wouldn't really have thought about it when I saw your post---except one of them was yesterday

Have you loaded anything from Blockbuster (dish Platinum)? If so, does it delete each evening? That's a software bug I'd really like to see them fix



RVRambler said:


> I have had a 722k about 4 months (new to Dish), the only time it crashes (<= 10 times) is when attempting a search (99% of searches do not crash), # of searches does not seem to matter (using history) but it has ALWAYS been when attempting a search. Press search, no reaction, then reset, then all is well until.....
> 
> Is this just my 722k?
> 
> ...


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I haven't had one in months. I think it can happen with an overheated drive. Check your counters for the max hard drive temp.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

bnborg said:


> I haven't had one in months. I think it can happen with an overheated drive. Check your counters for the max hard drive temp.


I've done that in the past...problem is, I don't know how hot, is too hot (and from the threads I've found about it, there seems to be a lot of disagreement)


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

CeeWoo said:


> I've done that in the past...problem is, I don't know how hot, is too hot (and from the threads I've found about it, there seems to be a lot of disagreement)


I've posted this before, but:

From Seagate's site (covers Seagate and Maxtor):


> Most high speed hard drives are designed for an operational temperature of between 5 and 55°C (131°F). Ambient case temperatures above 55°C (131°F) or below 5°C (41°F) can decrease drive reliability, performance, and product life.


From Western Digital's site:


> The normal operating range for WD SCSI drives is 41 to 131 degrees Fahrenheit (5 to 55 degrees Celsius). Ensure that your system has adequate cooling to maintain this range. This may require forced air-cooling to meet specified operating temperatures.


In other words 131 degrees is the manufacturers' recommended MAXIMUM operating temperature.

Almost every one of us 622/722 owners have max temps above that 131 degrees. The obvious objective is to try to keep averages under 120 degrees, but that's sometimes tough to accomplish.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

phrelin said:


> I've posted this before, but:
> 
> From Seagate's site (covers Seagate and Maxtor):
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say that - external fans selling on eBay, ppl adding USB 'chilling' mats from notebooks, I did make radical change in the cooling design, also moved the drive out finally (see my pictures here). So, the HDD work temp is around 100F.


----------



## fuzzface (Feb 2, 2011)

P Smith said:


> I wouldn't say that - external fans selling on eBay, ppl adding USB 'chilling' mats from notebooks, I did make radical change in the cooling design, also moved the drive out finally (see my pictures here). So, the HDD work temp is around 100F.


The dual-exhaust fan being sold on eBay has lowered my 722k avg temp almost 30 degrees. Heck my high went from 140 to 105. My avg is 93 I think. That sucker works like a pro. Good investment if you are worried about temps.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

Sorry, I've missed that in the past discussions. I appreciate your taking the time to repost. I know it can be frustrating when people don't take the time to 'research' adequately, so I really give you my thanks

Yep, my max has been 138, average has been 127



phrelin said:


> I've posted this before, but:
> 
> From Seagate's site (covers Seagate and Maxtor):
> 
> ...


To those who have posted fan information-thanks for that info (espec fuzzface for giving specific success info)...I'm going on vaca & will have to look into that when I get back


----------



## fuzzface (Feb 2, 2011)

CeeWoo said:


> To those who have posted fan information-thanks for that info (espec fuzzface for giving specific success info)...I'm going on vaca & will have to look into that when I get back


For more specifics:
Before I installed the fans, My high was 140, my low was 114 and my average was 122 (and low and average were rising).
Within a week of the fans, my low was 89 and my avg was 113.
In a month, my high is 105 my avg is 93 and my low is 86. The temps are starting to stabilize and I am guessing this is about where they will remain.
Whole thing ran under $55 I think and installed in less than a minute. I have a 6 inch gap between two double-stacked dish receivers (722k and 625) and my audio receiver with a dvd player stacked on top. The temp in the gap has risen to about 4-5 degrees above ambient room temp and the temps on my 625 (sitting on top of the 722k with about 3/4 inch spacers) have lowered a few degrees as well.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

fuzzface said:


> The dual-exhaust fan being sold on eBay has lowered my 722k avg temp almost 30 degrees. Heck my high went from 140 to 105. My avg is 93 I think. That sucker works like a pro. Good investment if you are worried about temps.


Anything more specific on the fan you are using?


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

CeeWoo said:


> . . . .
> 
> Yep, my max has been 138, average has been 127


Same here. And my low temp is 122F.

Fuzzface: How did your temps change like that, unless you got a new DVR in the process? Mine did not change at all after adding cooling, but performance sure improved.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

bnborg said:


> Same here. And my low temp is 122F.
> 
> Fuzzface: How did your temps change like that, unless you got a new DVR in the process? Mine did not change at all after adding cooling, but performance sure improved.


Try to clean NVRAM trick.


----------



## fuzzface (Feb 2, 2011)

bnborg said:


> Fuzzface: How did your temps change like that, unless you got a new DVR in the process? Mine did not change at all after adding cooling, but performance sure improved.


I don't know. They just changed. It took over a week for the high to drop but the rest low dropping after 15 minutes.

Here is a link to the fan system: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dish-VIP-722-622-612-Dual-fan-Cooling-System-/360274557954?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53e2097c02#ht_1650wt_829


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Try to clean NVRAM trick.


Is that the same as "Factory Defaults"?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Almost.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I finally figured out what you meant by "clean NVRAM". A search on that term returned three threads: this one, and two DirecTV threads. "RESET NVRAM" or "clear NVRAM" would have worked better. On the second page of my search for "NVRAM" I found a thread we had both contributed to that had the answer.

I tried Menu-6-3-Info-Browse-Themes-Info and it gave me the corrupt NVRAM message. I reset it using the red button. After rebooting, it gave me a message about reception problem. I did a check-switch and let it download the guide.

The counters did not change. HDD temps still 138, 122, and 127F.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Bummer ! 

If you want - try to disconnect it from power outlet for a week. But no longer to avoid expiration of your subscriptions for the box/card.


----------

